# Samsung Syncmaster 226 BW oder 226CW?oder sonstige?



## BoobyTrap (4. November 2007)

hi
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem spieletauglichen 22"LCD und hab mir den samsung syncmaster 226 BW mal näher angeschaut nun weiss ich nicht was denn der Unterschied zum 226 CW ist? welcher ist zum Spielen besser?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Janny (14. November 2007)

Hallo, ich hab mal verglichen aber kann auch keine unterschiede festellen(kann mich irren) bis auch das der BW die besonderheiten hat: 	
OSD-Digital Display Director, MagicBright 2, MagicTune, MagicColor

und der Cw:OSD-Digital Display Director, Sync-on-Green, MagicTune, HDCP, MagicBright 3

und der Bw bei betrieb 50W verbraucht und der Cw 55W


----------



## Masher (14. November 2007)

226BW hab ich und kann ihn dir empfehlen....das einzige teil mit dem ich noch keine probs hatte^^


----------



## LoyKucci (2. Dezember 2007)

Der CW hat irgendwie 15% mehr Farben oder so, bei Amazon steht: 


> Dieses Modell ist in der Lage einen um 15% größeren Farbraum als herkömmliche TFTs abzudecken



Hab ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber gelesen, die einen finden den CW besser als den BW, die anderen bevorzugen den BW...Werde mir zu Weihnachten wohl den BW gönnen, mit Sicherheit sehr gut für das Geld


----------



## Sambaddg (7. Dezember 2007)

ja der cw hat mehr farben


----------



## Iron-Shio (8. Dezember 2007)

Habe gerade den 226Cw für 303,90  bei hoh.de bestellt.


----------



## RXT (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich erwarte meinen 226CW morgen!
Ich bin mal gespannt wie der so ist! Es gibt ja die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen!
Aber im Gegensatz zu meinem 17" kann er nur klasse sein.
Ich vertrau da mal ganz PCGH! Da wurde zwar der 226BW getestet(2.Platz Rangliste) aber ich denke mal der 226CW wird nicht schlechter sein!


----------



## RXT (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab meinen Monitor (226CW) heute bekommen!
Und ich bin begeistert!!!
Samsung muß wirklich eine "schlechte Serie" produziert haben, ansonsten kann ich mir die vielen negativen Beiträge in den verschiedensten Foren nicht erklären.
Meiner ist auf jeden Fall super! Klasse Bild und tolle Farben(Einstellung Brilliant).
Selbst bei Spielen macht die hohe Auflösung und das Format meiner Hardware keine Probleme(War meine große Sorge)

Ich kann den Monitor nur empfehlen!


----------



## Iron-Shio (13. Dezember 2007)

Dito... das einzige was man bemängeln könnte, ist das er keine Höhenverstellung hat, ansonsten... TOP.  Würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen... bzw. vielleicht mach ich das auch...  Ich würde sagen das er im 300-Bereich einer der Besten ist.


----------



## LoyKucci (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich gönne mir zu Weihnachten wohl entweder den 226BW oder CW, bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig. An alle die den CW haben, sind die Farben wirklich so gut, also merkt man nen Unterschied zu anderen Monitoren? Und bleibt das Bild auch bei Shootern wie UT oder Fussballspielen scharf?


----------



## Iron-Shio (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich kann schlecht sagen, ob die Farben besser sind als beim BW... wie auch, hab ja nur den CW?! ^^ Aber die Farben leuchten und man kann per Knopfdruck, also ohne das man in ein Menu gehen muss, die Heimlichkeit anpassen. Ich denke Samsung hat dem CW vielleicht eine bessere Ausleuchtung zukommen lassen.


----------



## Wassercpu (13. Dezember 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann schlecht sagen, ob die Farben besser sind als beim BW... wie auch, hab ja nur den CW?! ^^ Aber die Farben leuchten und man kann per Knopfdruck, also ohne das man in ein Menu gehen muss, die Heimlichkeit anpassen. Ich denke Samsung hat dem CW vielleicht eine bessere Ausleuchtung zukommen lassen.


 
Ich bin mit meinem 226 Bw  sehr zufrieden... würde aber immer auf das Upgrade greifen wenn ich kann...


----------



## RXT (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich nur Iron Shio anschließen.
Man müsste wirklich beide Geräte nebeneinander stehen haben um zu vergleichen.
Der CW hat auf jeden Fall klasse Farben!


----------



## Merty (18. Januar 2008)

Ich selbst habe nun den 226cw seit ein paar Monaten im Einsatz.

Dabei erfüllt er seinen Zweck sowohl als Büro-, sowie als Game- und Bildbearbeitungs-Monitor (nutze Photoshop).

Bis auf die fehlende Höhenverstellung und keinem USB-Hub ist das Ding klasse !

Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die kommende Graka-Generation, damit Games wie CRYSIS auch bei 1.680x1.050 Bildpunkten mit über 40 FPS über den Schirm flutschen


----------



## nobotics (27. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,


bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen TFT Monitor zu kaufen, habe schon viel über die beiden Samsung´s gelesen, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das der Samsung 226 CW wohl ein "input-lag" hat, kann das jemand von euch bestätigen oder ist dieser sehr gering? 

Denn sowie ich gelesen habe, soll es der BW wohl nicht haben und da ich viel spiele ist das für mich schon wichtig. Will eigentlich den CW aufgrund der 15% mehr Farben haben.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (27. Januar 2008)

Ah, mit dem Input-Lag: Waren wohl nur paar TFT betroffen. Schwaze Schafe gibbet überall!! 

Habe auch den 226BW: ganz geil & mega günstig (nur knapp 260)
Die Farben sind toll, und ich denke die 15% mehr Farben wirste eh net merken.
Ich habe auch schon viele möglichkeiten,, die Farben anzupassen (Magic Color, optimal Contrast,...). Der BW kann alle 16,7 Millionen Farben darstellen, und das echt gut. Les dochmal die Tests bei PCGH, PRAD, Gamerstar, CHIP,....
alle gleiche Meinung.

Ich würde mir den Aufpreis schenken. Habe selbst keine extreme Einstellungen beim zocken, sonst wirds echt schon zu bunt,...^^


----------



## nobotics (27. Januar 2008)

Na ja ich weiß nicht, ich habe die beiden Monitore nebeneinander gesehen und ich muß sagen das die Farben vom Cw wesentlich besser und kräftiger aussahen. Mmh, gibt es noch andere Meinungen wegen des input-lags???


----------



## thecroatien (28. Januar 2008)

hrm....*aufmerksam*mach*^^
wenn ich mal lg empfehlen darf^^
ich bin sehr für den lg m228a.
22' DVI,VGA,HD Ready miot eingebauten TV Tuner...
Top ding.
Vom Preis auch noch angemessen.
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=431490
Und mit 5ms sekunden reaktiona zeit sollte der auch noch zum gamen gehen.
Ich zumindestbnz komme gut mit dem zurecht

mfg


----------



## FeuRenard (30. Januar 2008)

wie ist denn so bei euch mit pixelfehlern (gewesen) ? vor allem beim bw ???


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe leider ein paar. Stört aber überhaupt nicht. Ca 3 Pixel rechts unten, 2 rechts oben und 1-2 links. Sieht man aber echt nur, wenn der PC hoch-oder runterfähert, auf dem schwarzen Hintergrund dann. Sonst nie.


----------



## RXT (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab den CW und nicht einen Pixelfehler!


----------



## culli1983 (31. Januar 2008)

also ich habe meinen BW seit einem halben Jahr und überhaupt keine Pixelfehler! 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen CW aber er muss sogar die Farbe runterdrehen sonst wirds einfach zu Bunt! Wers Bunt mag...


----------



## Jens P. (19. Februar 2009)

Habe den 226BW für 150 € gesehen. Lohnt sich der kauf noch, da er schon ein bisschen älter ist? danke im voraus.


----------



## Demcy (19. Februar 2009)

der 226 BW lohnt sich auf jeden fall ... Ist ein Topo Monitor mit Top Oktik und Haptik !

Das Bild ist sehr sehr gut dir Farbdarstellung ist spitze und die helligkeit mehr als gut ...

Das einzige was zu überlegen ist ist die auflösung denn für 50 euros mehr bekommste ne full hd auflösung ...

MfG Demcy


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Das einzige was zu überlegen ist ist die auflösung denn für 50 euros mehr bekommste ne full hd auflösung ...



Und die passende Brille gibt es bei Fielmann!
Oder gibt es für 50 Euro mehr gleich einen 24"er?
Full HD ist auf 22" nicht unbedingt das Wahre.


----------



## Demcy (19. Februar 2009)

muss ja jeder selber wisse denke ich .... 

Zum zocken isses geil mit potenter graka zum arbeiten ist es schei**e


----------



## Jens P. (19. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie der Acer X 223WD ist, oder ist der Samsung besser?


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

hab seit über nem jahr den 226cw und keine probleme, bin zufrieden..


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

@Jens -- Besser ist schwer zu sagen. Ich habe so einiges an Kommentaren zu dem Acer gelesen, es kommt wohl darauf an, was die bei der Endkontrolle der Geräte grade geraucht haben. Scheint Glückssache zu sein, ob du ein Gerät bekommst, das einen Farbstich hat oder eine blasse Darstellung oder eben ein farbkräftiges Bild mit satten Farben. Ansonsten ist er komplett ausgestattet mit allen Kabeln, die man braucht. Das OSD ist fummelig, die Knöpfe wackelig und wenn man zwei Rechner daran anschließen will, muß man für die Umschaltung in den Tiefen des OSD wühlen. Mit etwas Glück ein ordentliches Gerät für das wenige Geld.

Den Samsung BW habe ich seit zwei Jahren und keinen Grund zum Nörgeln.


----------



## Jens P. (19. Februar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> @Jens -- Besser ist schwer zu sagen. Ich habe so einiges an Kommentaren zu dem Acer gelesen, es kommt wohl darauf an, was die bei der Endkontrolle der Geräte grade geraucht haben. Scheint Glückssache zu sein, ob du ein Gerät bekommst, das einen Farbstich hat oder eine blasse Darstellung oder eben ein farbkräftiges Bild mit satten Farben. Ansonsten ist er komplett ausgestattet mit allen Kabeln, die man braucht. Das OSD ist fummelig, die Knöpfe wackelig und wenn man zwei Rechner daran anschließen will, muß man für die Umschaltung in den Tiefen des OSD wühlen. Mit etwas Glück ein ordentliches Gerät für das wenige Geld.
> 
> Den Samsung BW habe ich seit zwei Jahren und keinen Grund zum Nörgeln.


 
Vielen Dank erstmal, aber ich werde mir wohl den Samsung zulegen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2009)

Versuch mal einen LG. Habe nie gedacht das die so gut sind aber die Schärfe und die Farben sind ein gedicht...


----------



## Jens P. (19. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen LG. Habe nie gedacht das die so gut sind aber die Schärfe und die Farben sind ein gedicht...


 

Hast du noch einen Typ für mich, sollte nicht weit über 200€ kosten.


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2009)

Flatron L227WTP den habe ich mir gekauft weil mich Samsung regelrecht angek... hat. Und ich sage dir was,ich werde mir nie mehr Samsung kaufen (hat mehrere Gründe...) mein Cousin hatte einen LG und bei dem war ich mal nen Nachmittag am Rechner und ich wahr hin und weg von der Bildquali. Dann habe ich von dem hier Tests gelesen und ihn mir zugelegt.Bin hin und weg:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## xx00xx (19. Februar 2009)

hey,
verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber ist der 226BW nicht ausverkauft?
habe mir den nachfolger, den 2253BW gekauft und kann nur sagen top produkt!!

ist sogar meiner meinung nach einen kleinen tick besser als der 226er


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Restbestände des 226 werden grade verramscht. Das macht ihn aber nicht zu einem grottenschlechten Teil. Wenn meiner jetzt explodieren würde, dann würde ich ihn nicht wieder kaufen, nicht weil er schlecht ist, nein, aber ich kann mir für das gleiche Geld, das ich 2007 für das Teil bezahlt habe, einen Moni zulegen, der etwas höher angesiedelt ist. Das waren damals nämlich nicht nur 150 Taler.


----------



## Jens P. (20. Februar 2009)

Hi, was haltet ihr vom Samsung T 220?


----------



## Jens P. (20. Februar 2009)

Dann frage ich hier noch einmal ,den Samsung 226BW oder den Samsung T220 kaufen?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

zu dem  T220 kann ich nix sagen aber der 226BW ist ein super teil
bin sher zufrieden damit


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich immer lese wie der 226BW hier überall gelobt wird dann muß ich irgendeine seltene Augenkrankheit haben oder ich bin sehr sehr verwöhnt was Bildqualiangeht oder mein Samsung 226BW war ein gefälschtes Produkt oder aber ein Montags Gerät... denn meiner hat Schlieren erzeugt,hat eine fiese helligkeitsverteilung gehabt und die Bildquali in Sachen Farbe und Schärfe waren bei weitem nicht das was versprochen wurde unter anderem von PCGH... habe mich nachher regelrecht geärgert bis ich dann zum LG gegriffen habe.Da konnte ich dann sehen wie mies mein Bild vorher war.Also die Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon sagen auch nichts schlechtes über den T220


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Februar 2009)

Also bei meinem 226BW konnte ich bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen Schlieren erkennen. Hast du bei dir die Bildverbesserer (Magic Color, etc) eingschaltet? Meiner ist gestochen scharf und hat auch eine relativ gute Farb-Qualität.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich bin mit meinem 226bw auch so zufrieden, wie man das mit einem Gerät mit TN-Panel nur sein kann.
Aber Montagsgeräte gibt es überall. War wohl einfach Pech.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Februar 2009)

Das einzige, was bei meinem schlecht war, dass ich ein Panel mit Farb-Stich erwischt habe. Der ist ja aber schnell rauskonfiguriert.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2009)

Habe den Monitor ja jetzt schon seit November (? Weiß nicht wann dieser besagte LG rauskam...),nicht mehr jedenfalls war das Ding sowas von mies... Da halfen auch Magic Color u.s.w. nix mehr. Ist ja auch Egal,.jedebfalls fand ich das es Zeit war mal bei Prad in Sachen Monitor Kaufberatung vorbei zu schauen und die empfahlen auch den LG und ich habe den nun seit letzem Jahr und kann ihn in jeder Hinsicht empfehlen.


----------



## Jens P. (23. Februar 2009)

Na welchen könnt ihr mir denn nun empfehlen, den Samsung 226BW oder den Samsung T220?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2009)

Geh wohin, wo du beide Monitore beäugen kannst und entscheide selbst. Das ist sowieso besser, als einfach auf Verdacht und unbesehen irgendwas zu kaufen, das von irgendwelchen Pappnasen in Internetforen empfohlen wird.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (24. Februar 2009)

Oder warte noch 2-3 Wochen: Im März kommt der hier: P2370 - Samsung Electronics Deutschland


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2009)

Also vergiss schonmal den 226BW (nicht weil ich jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe sondern weil das inzwischen ein altbacken Dingen is) Ansonsten macht Kain LaVey den besten vorschlag über mir. Da lohnt warten.


----------



## Jens P. (24. Februar 2009)

Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> Oder warte noch 2-3 Wochen: Im März kommt der hier: P2370 - Samsung Electronics Deutschland




Ich denke mal der wird noch zu teuer für mich sein.


----------



## tonyx86 (25. Februar 2009)

technische daten kann man vl vergleichen aber was hat das noch für eine bedeutung ob ein monitor 20000:1 oder 30000:1 dynamischen kontrast hat oder ob er 24 oder 26 ms reaktionszeit vorweist???

also geh in einen laden mit großer auswahl, dort kannste die geräte vergleichen und entscheiden welchen du willst und anschließend suchst du dir das gute stück beim onlinehändler deines vertrauens und bestellst einfach


----------



## Joey (25. Februar 2009)

lg 227 wtp 2 ms 210 euro - bombe undso
der p2370 kommt im märz in den usa für vorrausichtlich 399 dollar


----------



## Kain_LaVey (25. Februar 2009)

Jens P. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der wird noch zu teuer für mich sein.



wird wohl etwas über 300 euro kosten, was nicht viel ist bei so guten werten und dem einfach nur geilem design


----------



## Jens P. (25. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl zum LG 227 WTP-PF greifen, der soll ja auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

BW soll besser sein weil der CW son seltsames Overdrive Feature hat.

Ich selbst hab mich zwischen 226 BW und HP W2207h entschieden, ich hätte jetzt eher den BW genommen, hab aber den HP genommen. 

Die sind etwa gleich bloß der BW kostet(e) weniger.


----------

